# Montana Saddlery



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you visit this saddle, do a lot of checking underneath. The stirrup leathers should form a complete loop with the fenders attached. A small economy is to make the fender part of the stirrup leather. Check for evenness of thickness of the leathers. Be sure they aren't thick on one edge and thin on the other. If the backside of the leather seems to be in shreds that you can pull, that indicates a poorer part of the hide which isn't as strong. The tree can be seen up under the jockey. You should see either rawhide or more likely the yellowish Ralide. Check any metal parts for rust. Quality hardware doesn't rust. Check the fenders for fairly even thickness all around. Same with the skirts. I am unfamiliar with this saddle but there are many pretty saddles that are of poor quality. Now, the "silver" may have a clear coating. Check carefully to see if it's coming off. The metal could be an alloy that buffs up but if it appears grey, then in all likelyhood that's what you are stuck with. Don't get the idea silver cleaner will fix it, it will make it worse. Hope that helps.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you very much! those are all great things to look for, thanks! I'm going to take a look at it Saturday


----------

